# Spirals



## toneill (Mar 23, 2016)

I've purchased some French Spirals and am considering using them in several cabs ranging from low end World Vineyards French Cab to an Eclipse Lodi Cab. When you use spirals do you still use the oak additives that the kit provides or just spirals? Also, how long do you recommend them in the wine?

Thanks much.

Terry


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 23, 2016)

Not normally. Spirals are considered to give a higher quality of oak flavor as its a big piece of wood instead of chips or beans. So they are used instead of and not in addition to the oak that comes with the kit. A Spiral needs at least 3 months to reach full extraction.


----------



## toneill (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you, 3 months, wow, so they are only good used once then?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes only use them once.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 23, 2016)

Good on the BBQ after that.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 23, 2016)

As Mike pointed out, the spirals should replace the oak found in the kit. The exception to this in my practice is chips or dust that is to be used in primary. I'll still use that, but forego the cubes that are included for use during clearing/aging.


----------



## heatherd (Mar 24, 2016)

I use the dust in primary and the spirals during bulk aging. That way the spirals stay in contact for 3 months. When I rack and add kmeta at the 3 month point, I pop out the spirals.


----------



## FTC Wines (Mar 25, 2016)

I also use the oak dust/chips that come with the kit in the primary. Then add oak chips for the first rack into secondary. Then at last racking 3 mo before bottling I use a oak spiral, less mess no pieces to transfer into bottles. We love oak in all our Reds! Roy


----------

